# roll on monday!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well my "holiday" in the UK is coming to an end YAY! We fly back on Monday, bringing dd2 and her boyfriend back for a week!

I can wait to get back and my family cant wait for me to get back, apparently I've been a "miserable bag" 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> well my "holiday" in the UK is coming to an end YAY! We fly back on Monday, bringing dd2 and her boyfriend back for a week!
> 
> I can wait to get back and my family cant wait for me to get back, apparently I've been a "miserable bag"
> 
> Jo xxx


we first went back to the UK about 4 months after we came here


not been back since..............


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> we first went back to the UK about 4 months after we came here
> 
> 
> not been back since..............


Its not been easy, Cos we rent our UK house to my daughters, this is where we stay when we visit, and they've changed it around, which is fair enough, but it doesnt feel like home anymore. As for the UK itself, well everyone seems so introverted. People walk around with there heads down and theres no real eye contact. We live near the sea and went to the beach a couple of times and that was grim, a heavy sea mist, pebbles, brown, smelly sea and very few people. When the tide went out, there was some brown sludgy sand and seaweed and squillions of very noisy and aggressive seagulls!!!

... I could moan on forever, so as you can see, I wasnt a pleasant visitor, so I think they'll be glad to see the back of me!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> apparently i've been a "miserable bag"
> jo xxx


Business as usual then Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Business as usual then Jo!


I'll have you know I'm usually a very upbeat and happy kinda person! 

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> well my "holiday" in the UK is coming to an end YAY! We fly back on Monday, bringing dd2 and her boyfriend back for a week!
> 
> I can wait to get back and my family cant wait for me to get back, apparently I've been a "miserable bag"
> 
> Jo xxx


I know just how you feel ( apart from the miserable bag bit obviously). I know I wasn't back there for a holiday (far from it) but I couldn't wait to get back to the biters, the stingers, the swealtering temperatures, the earthquakes, the iffy brits & the paperwork mountains ..................home!!!!:rockon:........... ah bliss:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sure your family and friends back in the UK were really happy to see you Jo - hopefully you got some good shopping time in as well  and managed to fill that spare suitcase with lots of goodies to bring back!! I've got to email my parents later with my list of bits they're going to bring out for me - after all they've only got a few shopping weeks left before they stuff the boot of their car!!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I'm sure your family and friends back in the UK were really happy to see you Jo - hopefully you got some good shopping time in as well  and managed to fill that spare suitcase with lots of goodies to bring back!! I've got to email my parents later with my list of bits they're going to bring out for me - after all they've only got a few shopping weeks left before they stuff the boot of their car!!
> 
> Tally.xx


aahh, yes the shopping!!!! well I was bored so I had to go and spend money!! Due to the boredom I went a tad over budget  but it at least kept me quiet for a while!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, I've packed! Gotta suit case of dirty washing and a suit case of new clothes!! Lost my passport, but found it.. as you do! and now I'm waiting for monday when we fly back to spain!

Everyone here has gone off to Goodwood, some car thing up the road and I am bored! I'm cold, WHAT HEATWAVE! and thats it really! I could walk into town, I dont have a car, I could catch the bus but its over £2 and I dont really want to go anyway... countdown has begun!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You're really crossing off the days aren't you!
I don't blame you, I'm the same.
When I go to the UK I'm always more than happy to get back here, and count my blessings taht I don't live there. But I do go back to Weston-Super -Dump, sorry Mare, so that might have a lot to do with it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You're really crossing off the days aren't you!
> I don't blame you, I'm the same.
> When I go to the UK I'm always more than happy to get back here, and count my blessings taht I don't live there. But I do go back to Weston-Super -Dump, sorry Mare, so that might have a lot to do with it.


Worthing's no better, it smells of seaweed, has far too many noisy seagulls and is full of misery and greyness! 

If boredom was an olympic sport, I'd win a gold medal! I'm even toying with the idea of cleaning the house.... doing housework..... me??! Actually I think my friend who lives down the road is back, I may go and see her!?

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeez, Jo - packed already??!?!? God you're eager - now put on those spangly red heels, click them together three times and say "there's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like...."  Not long now!!:clap2:

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AAAAAGGGGGHHHH!!!! I'm going home tomorrow YYYYAAAAAYYYYY !!! Up early, 7.15am flight to Malaga, should be there by lunchtime YYYAAAYYY!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

next time I'm on here I'll be back in Spain!!!! YAY!!!!! :heh: :cheer2::loco:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:eace:ound:ound:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No doubts about Spain now then Jo?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We all awiat her complaints about hot/cold, wet/dry, still/windy by noon then! 

Safe flight Jojo if you do get up in the middle of the night to hear what we are saying about you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IM BACK!!! and its very hot!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> IM BACK!!! and its very hot!!!
> 
> Jo xx


lane: Welcome back - from a not so sunny and slightly cool and drizzly Galicia!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> IM BACK!!! and its very hot!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Welcome back Jo :clap2:...... and yes its very very hot! its been 39 over the weekend in Estepona .... difficult to sleep when it stayed as high as 27 throughout the night! but hey Im not complaining I still have the memory of winter fresh in my mind!  But Im sure that will wear off in a few weeks time and Ill be complaining about the heat instead!

Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> IM BACK!!! and its very hot!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I prescribe connecting a webcam and taking all your clothes off!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I prescribe connecting a webcam and taking all your clothes off!



hhhhmmm, you wouldnt like it!! I have gotta web cam and actually I´m sitting here in my bikini ready to go for my siesta, but I wont be turning it on!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh wow! The pink one?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Oh wow! The pink one?


Are you that bloke that makes dirty phone calls asking ladies what colour knickers they're wearing??!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Are you that bloke that makes dirty phone calls asking ladies what colour knickers they're wearing??!!


No - hes very open about it! he does it on here!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Are you that bloke that makes dirty phone calls asking ladies what colour knickers they're wearing??!!


No, that is XTreme. You can always tell as their is a donkey in the background making funny noises. (At least I HOPE that is what it is)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

there you go, I´ve put a photo of my daughter chloe and me just about to have our siesta in "my life in spain" album. BTW, I am now on a very serious diet!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Which one is you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Which one is you?



Guess!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------

